# Genkernel / scandelay module

## ToeiRei

Hi folks,

Genkernel's initrd includes the scandelay module to wait a little while booting until SCSI systems spin up. In general a good idea as long as you are on bigger server hardware. How to exclude that module in a clean way?

----------

## BradN

Use genkernel --menuconfig and then find that module and disable it.  I can't find any easier way to accomplish this, looking at the docs.

----------

## ToeiRei

The option SCSI_WAIT_SCAN isn't visible here (Linux/x86_64 2.6.39 Kernel Configuration). Can't find it in the SCSI section; this is why I ask.

----------

## BradN

You're right.  You could try manually editing the .config file and turning it off in there, otherwise it seems you might have to actually delete the module file yourself during the build process (for instance, you could press ctrl+z after that module has been built but before the initrd has been constructed and then go delete it manually, then resume the build with fg 1).

Sorry, best idea I can come up with for that.

----------

## ToeiRei

I was hoping for something to do at the genkernel.conf file...

----------

## Jaglover

Cleaner solution is probably passing parameters to the kernel to control delay.

----------

